# Trump Annihilates Iranian Terror Head



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Breaking news about 9:00 PM, first reported by Daily Mail, now being picked up by major news sources.
Even CBS, ABC, NBC, and the New York Times are reporting honestly.

An American airstrike at the Baghdad airport has killed the top Iranian General who runs and co-ordinates all the various Mid East terror organizations.
And, 5 of his top henchmen. This man is personally responsible for countless American deaths.
This will really set back Iran's strategy.

Trump acted decisively on intelligence from the field. What a difference a President with BALLS makes!!
This Iranian actually met at the white House in 2011 with the muslim Obama - there are photos.

The best accounts, plus photos, so far will be found at the Daily Mail. Their general web address is www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Wait and see what the Muzzie congress traitor women, and AOC, have to say about this........


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Breaking news about 9:00 PM, first reported by Daily Mail, now being picked up by major news sources.
> Even CBS, ABC, NBC, and the New York Times are reporting honestly.
> 
> An American airstrike at the Baghdad airport has killed the top Iranian General who runs and co-ordinates all the various Mid East terror organizations.
> ...


Per Reuters, also killed was top Iraqi militia commander Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis - who had gone to the airport to pick up Soleimani (the Iranian General). A rocket launch from an American helicopter took out their vehicle. The second vehicle blasted held all their bodyguards.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Per Reuters, also killed was top Iraqi militia commander Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis - who had gone to the airport to pick up Soleimani (the Iranian General). A rocket launch from an American helicopter took out their vehicle. The second vehicle blasted held all their bodyguards.


They were the targets. The U.S. just sent a message. Don't screw with us. Barry and Michael are no longer in the White House.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Is it wrong that I giggle like a little school-girl when I read about muslims being blown up?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> Is it wrong that I giggle like a little school-girl when I read about muslims being blown up?


If it is, then we're all wrong. 
al-Muhandis led the attack on the Embassy. ​


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Is it wrong that I giggle like a little school-girl when I read about muslims being blown up?


I want to think so, but I just can't manage to do so.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great news. Thanks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Wait and see what the Muzzie congress traitor women, and AOC, have to say about this........


The Dems were quickly out of the gate by announcing that Trump should have consulted the Legislative branch first.

These people are bat shit crazy!!
The information comes in these bad guys are in a vehicle at the airport. There was NO TIME to consult anyone. They would have driven away and the chance lost forever.
Trump makes a split second decision, orders "GO"!
BANG!!
I love it!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

The liberal talking heads are shitting themselves on Twitter.

In the meantime, Iraqis are dancing in the streets because he's dead.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bomb, bomb, bomb

Bomb, bomb Iran


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Dems were quickly out of the gate by announcing that Trump should have consulted the Legislative branch first.
> 
> These people are bat shit crazy!!
> The information comes in these bad guys are in a vehicle at the airport. There was NO TIME to consult anyone. They would have driven away and the chance lost forever.
> ...


I'm sure he'll consult them when he declares war. It's the constitutional thing to do. Fortunately, he doesn't have to do that before he responds to an attack.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Bomb, bomb, bomb
> 
> Bomb, bomb Iran


The 



Taliban song


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Credit to to Trump, he has a set of balls. Several bastard crispy fried terrorists and demonrat heads exploding all over the place. All an all, a good beginning to the New Year. Yea, I am still giggling.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And with in Minutes the DNC side of congress sides with Iran. Amazing. Keep going president Trump hit their air fields and ships. Hard. It was Obama that empowered Iran. He gave the cash and free rein to do anything they wanted.
Those of us that have lived and served in the middle east will often have a different view than others.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Goes to show that money can't buy friends. After obammy gave Iran millions of dollars wouldn't they be our best buddies??


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Spookily https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/02/...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf this editorial was written yesterday to be published this morning









And the example they give is a little too specific










Coincidence or a warning??

Additionally, that man that wrote this article was the former senior director of the US national security council for the Middle East and North Africa.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_Simon

"But wait there's more!" - Billie Mays

According to the NYT article he is an analyst at the Quincy institute, which received its start up funding from George Soros Open society foundation and the Koch Foundation.

https://www.bostonglobe.com/opinion...-war-policy/WhyENwjhG0vfo9Um6Zl0JO/story.html

Trita Parsi, Quincy's executive vice president and the founder of the National Iranian American Council, says he's proud to have the support of both the Charles Koch Foundation and Soros's Open Society Foundations.

https://www.thenation.com/article/quincy-institute-responsible-statecraft-think-tank/

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dear President Trump,
Congratulations on an excellent start! Next, I hope you COMPLETELY annihilate the entire Iranian navy. Then if the muzzie bastards still want to play, bomb them completely back to the stone age. I understand that most if that country is just barely above the stone age now. Better for us! Less bombs required to finish the task. Keep up the good work.
Your friend, 
Chiefster23


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Being married to a Mathematician we decided to use simple Math to help President Trump save the World and write a new bestseller;

HOW TO ELIMINATE ALL MUSLIMES IN 31 DAYS!

Our Math Strategy is simple;

Kill 1 muslime then double the number of muslimes killed for 31 days and we can rid the world of ALL 2 BILLION muslimes.

To begin, let's look at what happens in the first five days and see if we can find a pattern.

Day No.of Muslimes Killed Total No.of Muslimes

1 1 1
2 1 x 2 = 2 1+2 = 3 
3 2 x 2 = 4 1+2+4 = 7
4 4 x 2 = 8 1+2+4+8 = 15
5 8 x 2 = 16 1+2+4+8+16 = 31

We see that the series whose sum gives the total number of muslimes killed follows a regular pattern: each new term added to it is a power of two. This is an example of a geometric series. A geometric series is defined as having a constant ratio between consecutive terms.

In our case, we are told that the number of muslimes killed each day is double the number given the day before, which suggests that the ratio of this series is 2. Let's check:

no. Muslimes Killed on second day 2
------------------------------- = --- = 2
no. Muslimes Killed on first day 1

no. Muslimes Killed on third day 4
------------------------------- = --- = 2
no. Muslimes Killed on second day 2

no. Muslimes Killed on fourth day 8
------------------------------- = --- = 2
no. Muslimes Killed on third day 4

Indeed, the ratio of the geometric series that gives the total number of Muslimes Killed on a particular day is 2.

Having found this ratio, we can now use the fact that the sum of a geometric series (called S) with n terms whose ratio is r is the following:

S = (first term)(1-r^n)/(1-r)

This means that for our Muslimes Killed series with a first term of 1 and a ratio of 2, we find the sum after n days

= 1(1 - 2^n) / (1 - 2)
= - (1 - 2^n)
= 2^n - 1

We can also arrive at this formula by looking at the number of muslimes killed we'll have after a given number of days. The number of muslimes killed we will have is always one less than a power of two. For instance:

Day Number of Muslimes Killed

1 2^1-1 = 2-1 = 1
2 2^2-1 = 4-1 = 3
3 2^3-1 = 8-1 = 7
4 2^4-1 = 16-1 = 15

We see that on day n we will have 2^n - 1 muslimes killed - the same formula we arrived at above by using the fact that our series is geometric.

Now for our problem. Using our formula, since a month has about 30 days we will let n equal 30. This means that after a month we will have 2^30 - 1 Muslimes Killed.

Well, 2^30 - 1 = 1,073,741,824 - 1 = 1,073,741,823 Muslimes Killed. That's more than a billion Muslimes Killed! Double that number again on day 31 and we should have eliminated ALL MUSLIMES IN 30 DAYS!

Thanks for playing!


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Gee, I wish the President would have told me sooner. I would have happily prepared a two-ton bomb consisting of pork chops and pig entrails...


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Spookily https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/02/opinion/hypersonic-missiles.html?auth=login-email&login=email&utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf this editorial was written yesterday to be published this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit.

This smells like the real major player in all things global: the one-world-order deep state cabal
The DC deep state is peanuts in comparison.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Hyper-speed missiles? It sounds like some inventor found a way to bilk the military-industrial complex.

It would seem to me that if two nuclear warheads (that's the important part for those of you living in Loma Linda) were shot to Moscow, an old one arriving in 30 minutes and the new, improved model in 27 minutes, the survivors would still be dining on hot borscht that glows in the dark.

Now, I could fire a bolt at you from a crossbow or just walk up and stab you and my guess would be the damage would be difficult to discern. Of course, when the military has bazillions to liquidate, some genius is now adding razor blades to "high speed" yo-yos...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

this guy is so funny. Makes me laff. "Wasn't today fun?"


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Hyper-speed missiles? It sounds like some inventor found a way to bilk the military-industrial complex.
> 
> It would seem to me that if two nuclear warheads (that's the important part for those of you living in Loma Linda) were shot to Moscow, an old one arriving in 30 minutes and the new, improved model in 27 minutes, the survivors would still be dining on hot borscht that glows in the dark.
> 
> Now, I could fire a bolt at you from a crossbow or just walk up and stab you and my guess would be the damage would be difficult to discern. Of course, when the military has bazillions to liquidate some genius is now adding razor blades to "high speed" yo-yos...


Apparently this strike was from a shoulder launched RPG from a helicopter. Two shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> Apparently this strike was from a shoulder launched RPG from a helicopter. Two shots.


Okay, now that sounds like my government! They used two "platforms" paid by the American citizens. If you're going to shoot from the air, you need a helicopter. Once in the air, you need a weapon.

Personally, I would have tossed an order of chop suey into the gunship so the enemy survivors would surmise the attack was made by the Chinese...


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Okay, now that sounds like my government! They used two "platforms" paid by the American citizens. If you're going to shoot from the air, you need a helicopter. Once in the air, you need a weapon.
> 
> Personally, I would have tossed an order of chop suey into the gunship so the enemy survivors would surmise the attack was made by the Chinese...


Already the rhetoric is out: Trumps said if Obama took out an Iranian target it would be to win the election so Trump did it to win in 2020!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Already the rhetoric is out: Trumps said if Obama took out an Iranian target it would be to win the election so Trump did it to win in 2020!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooh. The BBC has just changed that to a drone strike. Initial reports were US special forces with an RPG.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Oooh. The BBC has just changed that to a drone strike. Initial reports were US special forces with an RPG.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It was not an RPG . That was never even close.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Hyper-speed missiles? It sounds like some inventor found a way to bilk the military-industrial complex.
> 
> It would seem to me that if two nuclear warheads (that's the important part for those of you living in Loma Linda) were shot to Moscow, an old one arriving in 30 minutes and the new, improved model in 27 minutes, the survivors would still be dining on hot borscht that glows in the dark.
> 
> Now, I could fire a bolt at you from a crossbow or just walk up and stab you and my guess would be the damage would be difficult to discern. Of course, when the military has bazillions to liquidate, some genius is now adding razor blades to "high speed" yo-yos...


Let me explain this as simple as possible and without superfluous language.

The warhead is not the most important part; it is simply a part of the system. Without the entire system, targets can't be hit.

The major powers have been working on intercepters that would render today's delivery systems ineffective. Again, a system means nothing if the target isn't hit. The next logical step is to design a system that can't be touched by intercepters. This being the case, bring in the highly maneuverable, hypersonic delivery systems. Untouchable - today.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> It was not an RPG . That was never even close.


Initial report from Al Jazeera was:
" Iran said he died in an attack by U.S. helicopters."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mancelona Man (Nov 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

To get a straight scoop, go to the Daily Mail.
www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html

At this moment, top of the page, they are showing what is claimed to be the actual moment of impact. And reporting he was so blown apart the body was identified by his ring.

I make the Daily Mail website my first stop every day to find out what is going on, even before Fox News or anybody else.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> The warhead is not the most important part; it is simply a part of the system.


Of course, but the warhead is a lot better to fire than a wet basket of laundry.

There has a been a never-ending progression of rockets and missiles in my lifetime. For example, my kindergarten class was right across the street in Milwaukee of a nike site. During my first semester of first grade the USA released the redstone.

Personally, I think the military had a lot better persona during my childhood. I bought a lot of cereal to get the "missile of the week." It drove my parents nuts...

Speaking of the nike site, my dad took me inside that same facility and I got to see the missiles being raised. As for my kindergarten building, it was actually repurposed. It used to house soldiers about the time I was born.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Of course, but the warhead is a lot better to fire than a wet basket of laundry.
> 
> There has a been a never-ending progression of rockets and missiles in my lifetime. For example, my kindergarten class was right across the street in Milwaukee of a nike site. During my first semester of first grade the USA released the redstone.
> 
> ...


You should have lived in South Florida during the Cuban Missile Crisis.
President Kennedy had packed the area with military hardware, including missiles on mobile launchers.
Big stuff for a 14 year old kid.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Big stuff for a 14 year old kid.


I don't think I grasped the whole idea then. It was 1955 and I was five years old. We lived on N. 36th Street in Milwaukee, and everyone (except my dad) was digging underground shelters in their backyards. My dad had a secret--he moved us to "Fussville" that summer, a place you now know as Menomonee Falls. He bought a one-acre lot far back off the highway of a new, remote suburban area. I look back at this stage of my life and I realize my dad had calculated the "blast zone."


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Initial report from Al Jazeera was:
> " Iran said he died in an attack by U.S. helicopters."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 An RPG would never have been used Period. Lot of easier and better simple weapons to use . It was likely a drone .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Of course, but the warhead is a lot better to fire than a wet basket of laundry.
> 
> There has a been a never-ending progression of rockets and missiles in my lifetime. For example, my kindergarten class was right across the street in Milwaukee of a nike site. During my first semester of first grade the USA released the redstone.
> 
> ...


You saw Nike-Hercs? I was stationed at a Nike-Herc site, but that has nothing to do with, especially since it was ADA and not an ICBM. Neither does cabbage or where troops were quartered.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey, I was five years old. A guy in a green uniform pushed a button and a cadre of six white missiles came out of the ground!

If you go to Milwaukee, find N. 36th Street, and take it north until the road ends. That big chunk of land in front of you used to house nike missiles. My dad moved us out of the city right after that...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Oooh. The BBC has just changed that to a drone strike. Initial reports were US special forces with an RPG.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was done with AGM-114 hellfire missiles, lock up the target, fire and forget.

The damage shown is far greater than a RPG heat round could ever do.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You should have lived in South Florida during the Cuban Missile Crisis.
> President Kennedy had packed the area with military hardware, including missiles on mobile launchers.
> Big stuff for a 14 year old kid.


I was there with the army, they extended my ETS by three months .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> You saw Nike-Hercs? I was stationed at a Nike-Herc site, but that has nothing to do with, especially since it was ADA and not an ICBM. Neither does cabbage or where troops were quartered.


We had them here as part of the Boston area defense ring, they reached out past the continental ADIZ.

Edwards AFB had nuclear armed BOMARC missiles and over the horizon radar.

We had the AJAX replaced with the Hercules at one time, I use to ride my bike past the site quite often.

Only saw the missile in launch position twice, must have been a scramble/alert going on.

The missile erector was inside a building disguised as a Cape Cod house with a drop over roof.

They were very similar in construction to the BOMARC buildings.

There was a radar site on a 900 foot high hill in Worcester Ma operated by the USAF.

The 101st aircraft control and warning flight ran it, they could see well beyond the ADIZ with it.

A picture of a launch site, you can see the split roof above the erector.

http://www.airfields-freeman.com/NJ/McGuire_BOMARC_NJ_B_launcher.JPG


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> To get a straight scoop, go to the Daily Mail.
> www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html
> 
> At this moment, top of the page, they are showing what is claimed to be the actual moment of impact. And *reporting he was so blown apart the body was identified by his ring.*
> ...


Well then, I guess he really will need those 72 virgins he was promised, one virgin for each body part. :vs_lol:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Well then, I guess he really will need those 72 virgins he was promised, one virgin for each body part. :vs_lol:


A cookout???:vs_laugh:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For the press RPG is like AK47 They even call shot guns AK47. they do not have a clue. And the BBC is even worst than our press.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Rand isn't his father, but I have to agree with his comments here: https://dailycaller.com/2020/01/03/rand-paul-iran-congress-war/

Let's declare it and do it with a clearly defined goal for what "success" is, or let's not.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Democrats crying about not being informed. Once again they failed to listen to Trump. He tells you what he is going to do always. You just are not listening.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Crunch said:


> Rand isn't his father, but I have to agree with his comments here: https://dailycaller.com/2020/01/03/rand-paul-iran-congress-war/
> 
> Let's declare it and do it with a clearly defined goal for what "success" is, or let's not.


Over half of Congress would willing surrender to Iran right now. He is required to deal with congress at some point . But action he has taken are 100% legit. Omar as a member of congress will pass on any information warning Iran the second it reaches congress.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Neutralize John Kerry.

Make this a safer world.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Trump was well within the purview of his duties as commander and chief. He has not done anything that past presidents, both demonrat and republican, haven't done before. Trump is merely protecting American interests abroad. He as much as stated his intentions if Iran didn't back off. The Demonrats need to shut the hell up, he has not asked for, nor has he declared, war against Iran.

Congress wants to be informed? Alright.

Dear Congress. Be advised that that piece of shit Soleimani is no longer among the living. Please see below for further details.









Consider yourselves notified.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I can see it now...

Trump: Nancy I'm taking Salami out.

Nancy: Okay, thanks for the call

Nancy: Hey John...heads up. Trump is taking Salami out.

Kerry: Thanks Nancy.

Kerry: Tell Salami to get out and take cover...incoming.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> Over half of Congress would willing surrender to Iran right now. He is required to deal with congress at some point . But action he has taken are 100% legit. Omar as a member of congress will pass on any information warning Iran the second it reaches congress.


Just to be clear, the president had the authority under the war powers act to call for that strike. No argument there. My point is no more Korea's, Vietnam's, Afghanistan's, or Iraq's where we have no clear objective and no declaration of war, and never achieve victory. We can absorb any attack Iran has to throw at us, and a break in the action for the moment, let the Constitution work and I bet we'll start winning wars again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Crunch said:


> Just to be clear, the president had the authority under the war powers act to call for that strike. No argument there. My point is no more Korea's, Vietnam's, Afghanistan's, or Iraq's where we have no clear objective and no declaration of war, and never achieve victory. We can absorb any attack Iran has to throw at us, and a break in the action for the moment, let the Constitution work and I bet we'll start winning wars again.


 This world has not allowed a real War sense Korea . That will not change. Hit them hard hit the fast destroy as much of you can of their military . As them if they had enough go home. You fail to see that many in Congress hate this country and will do anything to weaken it. I have one son in Afghanistan right now and one in the Ukraine. They have both made many trip to the middle east. Like have a couple more left in them. The Constitution is a peace of paper that says what 5 of 9 tell you it says on any give day. Nothing more . No one will except the clear objective, level the middle east.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Robie said:


> View attachment 102415


 I see it a little different. My response would be I know someone that can and he is always with me.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

He's on CNN now but....at one time, he was on FOX and nailed it. Reminds me of how Sherman would have dealt with things.

Colonel Ralph Peters.

If push comes to shove, I *think *Trump feels the same way.



> *"One: You accept that you are in a war.
> 
> Two: You name the enemy, Islamist terrorists.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Being married to a Mathematician we decided to use simple Math to help President Trump save the World and write a new bestseller;
> 
> HOW TO ELIMINATE ALL MUSLIMES IN 31 DAYS!
> 
> ...


While I agree with your logic 1000%, even that is more complicated and time consuming than we need to be to solve the problem.

If we just concentrate on whacking out the muslim MALES, we can solve the problem in about 26 days. And frankly, the vast majority of the terrorism is coming from muslim males. So, our upfront benefit is faster as well. That is not to say that muslim chicks don't deserve to be whacked as well. But if we save those for days 27-31, we solve the problem about 20% more efficiently.

As a computer programmer, I ALWAYS say: "I stand on the shoulders of giants to achieve what I achieve". @Slippy and Mrs S are two of the giants I am referring to. All I did was optimize the algorithm a bit for greater efficiency.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Crunch said:


> We can absorb any attack Iran has to throw at us


That is some seriously messed up thinking there!

So what do you call the 600+ Americans that Qassem Soleimani is directly responsible for killing? "Shock absorbers"?!?!

Go see a shrink immediately because you have some seriously F#$%ed up priorities for how you value your family, friends, neighbors and countrymen!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Crunch said:


> Just to be clear, the president had the authority under the war powers act to call for that strike. No argument there. My point is no more Korea's, Vietnam's, Afghanistan's, or Iraq's where we have no clear objective and no declaration of war, and never achieve victory. We can absorb any attack Iran has to throw at us, and a break in the action for the moment, let the Constitution work and I bet we'll start winning wars again.


I'm confused. When you say "we" can absorb any attack Iran can throw at us, are you speaking for those who were killed due to the Quds Force? The contractor who was recently killed absorbed all he could.

There hasn't been a break in the action, which is why Trump responded as he did. Trump understands that the Grand Ayatollah and the Guardian Council was used to U.S. presidents who won't respond. They thought the Quds Force general was going to walk the streets of Baghdad with impunity while the Americans were dealing with a burned embassy. They thought wrong.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I'm confused. When you say "we" can absorb any attack Iran can throw at us, are you speaking for those who were killed due to the Quds Force? The contractor who was recently killed absorbed all he could.
> 
> There hasn't been a break in the action, which is why Trump responded as he did. Trump understands that the Grand Ayatollah and the Guardian Council was used to U.S. presidents who won't respond. They thought the Quds Force general was going to walk the streets of Baghdad with impunity while the Americans were dealing with a burned embassy. They thought wrong.


I took his 'absorb' statement to mean we can take it, and then blow the shit out of them...i.e..they can hurt us but they wont prevail. 
Agree re no break in the action. Shortly after taking out Soleimani - US forces hit the Iranian forces again, just north of Baghdad, killing 5 more. <--That wasn't on the MSM evening news though.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Over half of Congress would willing surrender to Iran right now. He is required to deal with congress at some point . But action he has taken are 100% legit. Omar as a member of congress will pass on any information warning Iran the second it reaches congress.


May be a good idea to set up a sting operation, . . . get info, . . . pass on to congress, . . . intercept passed on messages, . . . arrest perps, . . . convict of treason, . . . put em up against the wall and pass on some much needed justice.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I didn't take it as lightly as others.

Remember....during armed conflict, America has suffered thousands of causalities in just one day.

Though each life is precious, I think it has to be put into perspective.

You simply can't go against an aggressor and expect to not suffer casualties....or you would never go.

And no, before a few of you chime in....I never served in the military.

I do pride myself on a pretty good understanding of history though.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I took his 'absorb' statement to mean we can take it, and then blow the shit out of them...i.e..they can hurt us but they wont prevail.
> Agree re no break in the action. Shortly after taking out Soleimani - US forces hit the Iranian forces again, just north of Baghdad, killing 5 more. <--That wasn't on the MSM evening news though.


It is being reported that it isn't clear who launched the airstrike. If not the U.S., who would have done it?

I took Crunch's post as a whole. That's how I considered what he meant when he said we could absorb attacks. From what all he said, it seems "we" are to take the attacks and let the Constitution work. There is no Constitutional violation in Trump's response. Trump didn't declare war without Congressional-approval. He did well.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I took his 'absorb' statement to mean we can take it, and then blow the shit out of them...i.e..they can hurt us but they wont prevail.
> Agree re no break in the action. Shortly after taking out Soleimani - US forces hit the Iranian forces again, just north of Baghdad, killing 5 more. <--That wasn't on the MSM evening news though.


the Daily Mail had it right away.
Don't waste much time on American "mainstream" news. It is ALL slanted, even Fox.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Iran has been getting away with murder by proxy for decades. I will be watching their response to someone besides Israel actually responding to force with force. We have been at war with Iran since 1979 it might be time to admit it to ourselves at least.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Over half of Congress would willing surrender to Iran right now. He is required to deal with congress at some point . But action he has taken are 100% legit. Omar as a member of congress will pass on any information warning Iran the second it reaches congress.


Omar needs to be prosecuted for immigration fraud, stripped of citizenship, and deported to the Islamic paradise she worships; Somalia.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Neutralize John Kerry.
> 
> Make this a safer world.


I remember when the horse mouth Traitor was running for POTUS


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> It is being reported that it isn't clear who launched the airstrike. If not the U.S., who would have done it?
> 
> I took Crunch's post as a whole. That's how I considered what he meant when he said we could absorb attacks. From what all he said, it seems "we" are to take the attacks and let the Constitution work. There is no Constitutional violation in Trump's response. Trump didn't declare war without Congressional-approval. He did well.


Why cant it be both at the same time?
Trump keeps legally kicking ass AND when the time is right, follow the Constitution for a declaration of war.
I dont see the two as mutually exclusive... and the former will only reinforce the need for the latter.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

jimb1972 said:


> Iran has been getting away with murder by proxy for decades. I will be watching their response to someone besides Israel actually responding to force with force. We have been at war with Iran since 1979 it might be time to admit it to ourselves at least.


Agree totally. Proxy wars are chicken shit, imo. I'm not surprised it took a Trump to get this out where it belongs; deep-state politicians (on both sides) wouldn't have the cojones; too much political risk and little profit.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Why cant it be both at the same time?
> Trump keeps legally kicking ass AND when the time is right, follow the Constitution for a declaration of war.
> I dont see the two as mutually exclusive... and the former will only reinforce the need for the latter.


A declaration of war is not being made. It's not a matter of being mutually exclusive; it's a matter that one isn't even an issue. At best, Crunch's thoughts are innocently convoluted.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Why cant it be both at the same time?
> Trump keeps legally kicking ass AND when the time is right, follow the Constitution for a declaration of war.
> I dont see the two as mutually exclusive... and the former will only reinforce the need for the latter.


We are not "at war" with Iran. We just whacked a couple of their higher terrorist plotters. So no Congressional approval required.

It could (legitimately) be argued that we violated some mid-70's U.N treaty where we agreed not to assassinate people we don't like anymore. But then again, we don't like the U.N. anymore. (Maybe they would be wise to leave the country or at least buy bulletproof vests.)


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> We are not "at war" with Iran. We just whacked a couple of their higher terrorist plotters. So no Congressional approval required.
> 
> It could (legitimately) be argued that we violated some mid-70's U.N treaty where we agreed not to assassinate people we don't like anymore. But then again, we don't like the U.N. anymore. (Maybe they would be wise to leave the country or at least buy bulletproof vests.)


I didn't say we were "at war".
I suggested Trump keeps doing what he's doing _while_ (if it comes to it) moving towards a Constitutional path for war.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> We are not "at war" with Iran. We just whacked a couple of their higher terrorist plotters. So no Congressional approval required.
> 
> It could (legitimately) be argued that we violated some mid-70's U.N treaty where we agreed not to assassinate people we don't like anymore. But then again, we don't like the U.N. anymore. (Maybe they would be wise to leave the country or at least buy bulletproof vests.)


He wasn't a politician but a military commander who commanded the deaths of Americans among others.

Speaking as someone who was a junior NCO, why is it OK to kill me but not a general? In this case, I am OK with affirmative action! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I didn't say we were "at war".
> I suggested Trump keeps doing what he's doing _while_ (if it comes to it) moving towards a Constitutional path for war.


We aren't there, yet. Is the assumption that war wouldn't be constitutionally-declared? Why argue someone that isn't?

Furthermore, I suggest that Trump's action moves us farther from war. Iran once called us a "paper tiger" and thought we could be pushed around. They'll do that if they think they can. I dare say they won't try anything that amounts to anything. I expect that the Iranian regime will do something but it'll make sure it doesn't amount to anything that will warrant an ass-whipping.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> A declaration of war is not being made. It's not a matter of being mutually exclusive; it's a matter that one isn't even an issue. At best, Crunch's thoughts are innocently convoluted.


Jesus, am I typing in English?
I KNOW a declaration of war has not and IS NOT being made at this point, nor does it need to be.
Trump has the legal Authority to do what he did and will continue to do, and I hope he does a lot more.
IF this escalates to the point of needing to Declare War - THEN he can take the Constitutional path to do that.
IF what Trump is doing now, lays groundwork for a later Declaration, then all the better and <---THAT is all I was trying to convey.
I'm done, time for bed. Have a great night.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Jesus, am I typing in English?
> I KNOW a declaration of war has not and IS NOT being made at this point, nor does it need to be.
> Trump has the legal Authority to do what he did and will continue to do, and I hope he does a lot more.
> IF this escalates to the point of needing to Declare War - THEN he can take the Constitutional path to do that.
> ...


Yes. You are speaking English and I am fluent in the language. OK. Southern English. :vs_laugh:

Sweet dreams, Sister.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Found this in the comments section on another link to the incident. :vs_laugh:

The new Trump Kitchen Magician!
It slices. It Dices.
From Soleimani to Salami in seconds!
Mounds and mounds of Julienne Jihadi!
Order now, and you'll receive President Trumps secret recipe for Roast Tyrant!
Operators are standing by...

But wait, there's more. Act now and you'll get a free exploding prayer rug! Prophets have been going through the roof, folks!!!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Not actual footage but an idea of what type of weapon used.

MQ-9 Reaper footage: Soleimani's last few seconds on earth were bright and loud

https://www.wnd.com/2020/01/mq-9-reaper-footage-soleimanis-last-seconds-earth-bright-loud/

In testing conducted at the US Naval Air Weapons Station in China Lake, CA from December 2013 - January 2014, a Brimstone-equipped MQ-9 Reaper Remotely Piloted Aircraft (RPA) scored nine direct hits against stationary and maneuvering targets traveling at speeds as fast as 70 MPH, while launching from up to 7 miles away at altitudes as high as 20,000 feet - realistic "middle of the envelope" shot profiles.

These tests demonstrate how Brimstone's dual mode Semi-Active Laser and Active mmW radar seekers work in tandem to ensure direct hits, even against high speed and maneuvering targets.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Denton said:


> A declaration of war is not being made. It's not a matter of being mutually exclusive; it's a matter that one isn't even an issue. At best, Crunch's thoughts are innocently convoluted.


Why shouldn't a declaration of war be *the* issue? In just the last few days Iran has attacked one of our military bases injuring many and killing one of our citizens, and then attacked our embassy. Isn't that grounds for war? I just offer that we should handle this one by the book, a real declaration of war from Congress. Then we either kill enough of them that they surrender under our terms, or until we've completely destroyed their ability to wage war, taken their political leaders into custody, and instituted a new government to run their country. If Congress won't declare war upon reviewing the causes for it, then we have the opportunity shortly to replace them with representatives that will.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Dems were quickly out of the gate by announcing that Trump should have consulted the Legislative branch first.
> 
> These people are bat shit crazy!!
> The information comes in these bad guys are in a vehicle at the airport. There was NO TIME to consult anyone. They would have driven away and the chance lost forever.
> ...


Yea too bad Trump wasn't at the helm when Benghazi happened.

( Of course it would never had happened since it was Hillary and Obummer that sanctioned the whole mess.)


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

The Hypersonic missile may take out a ship ( even a carrier), but I would not want to be the soldier in the mil-van that launched it, he will be quickly toast, as well as the rest of the launch sites.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Robie said:


> I didn't take it as lightly as others.
> 
> Remember....during armed conflict, America has suffered thousands of causalities in just one day.
> 
> ...


 I am pretty sure many of us here know that first hand. The other option is the Obama approach give up do as they say. Not the way I want to go out. Not the way my sons will go out f given a chance.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Crunch said:


> Why shouldn't a declaration of war be *the* issue? In just the last few days Iran has attacked one of our military bases injuring many and killing one of our citizens, and then attacked our embassy. Isn't that grounds for war? I just offer that we should handle this one by the book, a real declaration of war from Congress. Then we either kill enough of them that they surrender under our terms, or until we've completely destroyed their ability to wage war, taken their political leaders into custody, and instituted a new government to run their country. If Congress won't declare war upon reviewing the causes for it, then we have the opportunity shortly to replace them with representatives that will.


Don't get caught up listening to the liberal evil media. Congress submitted and George W. Bush signed the Authorization for Military Force blah blah blah on Sept 18, 2001. That is why the US has been officially at war against terrorism in the middle east. The recent snuffing of the muslime solaamie or whatever the heck his name is, falls under that broad law, approved by congress.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Crunch said:


> Why shouldn't a declaration of war be *the* issue? In just the last few days Iran has attacked one of our military bases injuring many and killing one of our citizens, and then attacked our embassy. Isn't that grounds for war? I just offer that we should handle this one by the book, a real declaration of war from Congress. Then we either kill enough of them that they surrender under our terms, or until we've completely destroyed their ability to wage war, taken their political leaders into custody, and instituted a new government to run their country. If Congress won't declare war upon reviewing the causes for it, then we have the opportunity shortly to replace them with representatives that will.


That's simple. We don't need to be at war and it is being handled by the book.

In your scenario, the President should take it to Congress, and if this Congress won't give us war-authorization, we elect another Congress that will. If we have that kind of time, there is no need for war.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

I hear ya Slippy, but from my Constitutionalist perspective they can't just pass a bill and sign it into law when it violates the Constitution. It's like Congress is happy to pass the buck on the war power to the President, then point the finger and lay blame on how he wields, or doesn't wield, it. Who the President is or which party controls the house/senate doesn't matter, but the result is the same in that we never achieve victory.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Pull our soldiers out, but send them in for hard hitting strikes when needed and bring them home immediately afterwards. When they are stateside, have them on the border keeping the ******** out. 

When we need them to strike some camel-humper who is causing trouble, strike them hard and fast and bring them home. No building schools or soccer fields in some Blankistan that I give no shits about, no cleaning up the mess, no consoling the widows. Kill them all if necessary until they get the message. We Are Infidels so lets start acting like it! 

This is the only thing that those savages know and respect. 

Again;

islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination made up of 2 groups; 1 group wants to kill or enslave you, the other group funds group 1.
islam is not a religion. It is evil.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Crunch said:


> I hear ya Slippy, but from my Constitutionalist perspective they can't just pass a bill and sign it into law when it violates the Constitution. It's like Congress is happy to pass the buck on the war power to the President, then point the finger and lay blame on how he wields, or doesn't wield, it. Who the President is or which party controls the house/senate doesn't matter, but the result is the same in that we never achieve victory.


How is Congress' law regarding war a violation of the Constitution? Isn't that a declaration of war? The Constitution doesn't define how Congress must declare war.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

I wonder how much of a risk our warships are actually in? 

I wold say if they don't even enter the straits and remain in blue water they should be fine. 

What's the range on the Exocet missiles I've heard about for years?


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Denton said:


> In your scenario, the President should take it to Congress, and if this Congress won't give us war-authorization, we elect another Congress that will. If we have that kind of time, there is no need for war.


Well that is the way it's suppose to work. The use of military force by the president as commander in chief, temporarily, is authorized under the war powers act for cases where there's an imminent threat requiring an immediate response. This makes sense, the Framers probably didn't envision weapons like ICBMs and hypersonic missiles when they gave the war power to Congress, more like an armada sailing over from England. So now what, more tit-for-tat attacks with Iran and it's proxies for decades? Why not dust off the "weapons of mass destruction" plan we used for Iraq and use it in Iran? I'm not saying we should, just that we do this right or we shouldn't do it at all.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Denton said:


> How is Congress' law regarding war a violation of the Constitution? Isn't that a declaration of war? The Constitution doesn't define how Congress must declare war.


The Congress shall have power...To declare War,

If We the People want to give that power to the executive branch, OK, amend the Constitution.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Crunch said:


> Well that is the way it's suppose to work. The use of military force by the president as commander in chief, temporarily, is authorized under the war powers act for cases where there's an imminent threat requiring an immediate response. This makes sense, the Framers probably didn't envision weapons like ICBMs and hypersonic missiles when they gave the war power to Congress, more like an armada sailing over from England. So now what, more tit-for-tat attacks with Iran and it's proxies for decades? Why not dust off the "weapons of mass destruction" plan we used for Iraq and use it in Iran? I'm not saying we should, just that we do this right or we shouldn't do it at all.


This doesn't address my question.

As Slippy asserted, Congress authorized war and that places the President in the Commander in Chief footing. That has been done and Trump is acting as such. Looking only at your assertions, I don't see anything violating the Constitution. I could broaden my view and find fault, but if we went beyond war and took a casual glance at the government as a whole, we'd find that nothing more than lip service is given to the Constitution as it is being used as a club, one party against the other.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Crunch said:


> The Congress shall have power...To declare War,
> 
> If We the People want to give that power to the executive branch, OK, amend the Constitution.


Yes, and Congress, as it was pointed out, did that. You are taking issue with how they did it. As I said, the Constitution doesn't demand particular wording or ritual.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Crunch said:


> Well that is the way it's suppose to work. The use of military force by the president as commander in chief, temporarily, is authorized under the war powers act for cases where there's an imminent threat requiring an immediate response. This makes sense, the Framers probably didn't envision weapons like ICBMs and hypersonic missiles when they gave the war power to Congress, more like an armada sailing over from England. So now what, more tit-for-tat attacks with Iran and it's proxies for decades? Why not dust off the "weapons of mass destruction" plan we used for Iraq and use it in Iran? I'm not saying we should, just that we do this right or we shouldn't do it at all.


I'm still with ya on this - but that's only half of the horse.

There is no way to have Victory! on a war on terror - any more than the war on drugs, hunger, poverty, etc can be 'Victorious'. Formless concepts do not have perimeters..so the 'tit-for-tat', reactive or preemptive, is the only (imo) methodology possible.

The good news here, if there can actually be anything _good_ about all this, is Trump is laying it on Iran's door. Iran is not a 'formless concept' - so a declaration of war _against Iran_ can be utilized at some point. And then, we will have the Victory; no doubt about that. It wont be another 'endless action'. It will be done and done.

Until then... Yeah.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Found this in the comments section on another link to the incident. :vs_laugh:
> 
> The new Trump Kitchen Magician!
> It slices. It Dices.
> ...


Thanks, Mad Trapper, . . . I could not help myself, . . . popped up a pretty picture of a new kitchen on facebook, . . . and adorned it with this.

I'll get some haranguing on this, . . . but it'll be worth it..........:vs_laugh:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> I wonder how much of a risk our warships are actually in?
> 
> I wold say if they don't even enter the straits and remain in blue water they should be fine.
> 
> What's the range on the Exocet missiles I've heard about for years?


The risk is formidable my friend, . . . with the opening there only being 20 some miles wide, . . . an Exocet or similar missile could easily be launched from their shore batteries, . . . and if it attains a 400 mph speed, . . . it would impact the target in 3 minutes, . . . providing the target was 20 miles away. Even if our ship were at General Quarters, . . . in anticipation of this very deed, . . . the reaction may not be quick enough to stop it.

The Exocet has been out there for years, . . . and is a formidable weapon, . . . but you have to remember that if it is used on an American carrier or probably even a guided missile ship, . . . that would be plenty of enough reason to just make Iran a memory.

Yes, . . . they got away with busting the Cole, . . . and I think that was mainly because it could not be directly attributed to Iraq, Iran, or any other there. It was a "terrorist" activity.

An Exocet comes from a highly specialized, expensive, hi-tech state or country, . . . and using it as a "first shot" would signal our underwater boomers to do their thing . . . end result for the state launching the exocet would be 1 on the scoreboard, . . . but within an hour, . . . the score against them would be beyond rational comprehension.

Sadly, . . . part of the reason we even have our ships there is to let them know our chin is stuck out, . . . and if they feel froggy, . . . they can take a swing at that chin. It puts thousands of our sailors in harm's way, . . . but it is part of the price of eternal vigilance.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm seeing reports that missiles have been fired at U.S. targets in Iraq, including the embassy in Baghdad.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm seeing reports that missiles have been fired at U.S. targets in Iraq, including the embassy in Baghdad.


Per Reuters 20 min ago - 


> On Saturday evening, a rocket fell inside Baghdad's heavily-fortified Green Zone near the U.S. Embassy, another hit the nearby Jadriya neighborhood and two more rockets were fired at the Balad air base north of the city, but no one was killed, the Iraqi military said in a statement. There was no immediate claim of responsibility. ​


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...s-rockets-fired-in-baghdad-idUSKBN1Z3065?il=0


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

"_a rocket fell inside Baghdad's heavily-fortified Green Zone near the U.S. Embassy_."

I never thought of myself as a peacenik, but news like this makes me wonder why Americans are anywhere near Baghdad.

It's not just the never-ending money we pump into supposedly sovereign countries, but it's also involves the lives of young soldiers and now embassy personnel.

I have no problem with an American Embassy--as long as it's in Illinois or Florida. If foreign countries need our help, let them schlep over to the USA. It will keep our government employees safer, and it will probably slow down the endless chain of foreigners asking for swag.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://100percentfedup.com/for-tho...ze-to-iran-meet-army-captain-brian-s-freeman/

I'd like to make Rose McGowan read that article and then shove a frag up her ass.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> https://100percentfedup.com/for-tho...ze-to-iran-meet-army-captain-brian-s-freeman/
> 
> I'd like to make Rose McGowan read that article and then shove a frag up her ass.


with the pin and spoon gone by by.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> with the pin and spoon gone by by.


Absodamnedlutely.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Absodamnedlutely.


Actually a 40 pound cratering charge would easily slide in.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

He was just a barely noticeable small splash into the fiery pits of hell, where he belongs.
.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> https://100percentfedup.com/for-tho...ze-to-iran-meet-army-captain-brian-s-freeman/
> 
> I'd like to make Rose McGowan read that article and then shove a frag up her ass.


That's too quick

I'd use a large pike, then stand her up roadside on it. Impaled traitors can take days to die.
@Slippy, what you have in stock? I'm thinking a 5" round X 10' piece of oak would be perfect


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Boss Dog said:


> He was just a barely noticeable small splash into the fiery pits of hell, where he belongs.
> .
> View attachment 102447


 Did you see the Iranians carrying his coffin through their protests in the street? I wondered why they used such a big one. A shoebox would have been enough.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Did you see the Iranians carrying his coffin through their protests in the street? I wondered why they used such a big one. A shoebox would have been enough.


I'm surprised that they found anything they could positively ID as him, . . . maybe just picked up some random parts and hoped for the best.

And thanks, Boss Dog, . . . seriously, I cracked up when I saw that, . . . forgot all about ol Achmed, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> I'm surprised that they found anything they could positively ID as him, . . . maybe just picked up some random parts and hoped for the best.
> 
> And thanks, Boss Dog, . . . seriously, I cracked up when I saw that, . . . forgot all about ol Achmed, . . .
> 
> ...


I'll bet they picked up dirt and put it in a bag. I'll bet our people picked up whatever parts there were.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It was said they identified him by a ring on a hand laying around the blast sight.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I'll bet they picked up dirt and put it in a bag. I'll bet our people picked up whatever parts there were.


I saw the pics. Thought better of posting them here.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> It was said they identified him by a ring on a hand laying around the blast sight.


Yes. A torso was nearby also.
.
.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'll bet they picked up dirt and put it in a bag. I'll bet our people picked up whatever parts there were.


Would have to have one of those rubber floor squeegee's, wet and dry vac and a 5 gallon bucket.

I would say that he looked like he was run through a juicer.

He died to quick in my opinion.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> I'm surprised that they found anything they could positively ID as him, . . . maybe just picked up some random parts and hoped for the best.
> 
> And thanks, Boss Dog, . . . seriously, I cracked up when I saw that, . . . forgot all about ol Achmed, . . .
> 
> ...


Story is they found a hand/finger with one of his rings on it.

" . maybe just picked up some random parts and hoped for the best." - Maybe that was why is casket was so big, they just dumped all the jihadi parts they could find in one coffin

P.S. They should add 5-lb of pig lard to the tips of those missiles.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> I saw the pics. Thought better of posting them here.


No guts no glory.

See what I did there? :devil:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> I saw the pics. Thought better of posting them here.


Here's a link, just the hand no torso pics:

https://www.indiatvnews.com/news/world/iran-general-qasem-soleimani-dead-photo-ring-baghdad-attack-575860


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> No guts no glory.
> 
> See what I did there? :devil:


From Soleimani to Salami in seconds!

Mounds and mounds of Julienne Jihadi!!

Edit: removed pic out of respect for RPD


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RPD wishes not to trigger any PTSD issues.
I'll pass on any "pink mist" or body parts photos.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> No guts no glory.
> 
> See what I did there? :devil:


Rat-bastard.
I feel slow.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> RPD wishes not to trigger any PTSD issues.
> I'll pass on any "pink mist" or body parts photos.


RPD is not alone. Seen white, pink and red in person. Don't get the concept of posting it. Wouldn't show a Polaroid of it to someone.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> RPD is not alone. Seen white, pink and red in person. Don't get the concept of posting it. Wouldn't show a Polaroid of it to someone.


Yes, there are a variety of colors inside the human body. Intestines, for example.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Soleimani: Are you going to send a planeload of cash like Obama?

Trump: Yes, wait at the airport.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> No guts no glory.
> 
> See what I did there? :devil:


Lol
There's a lot of memes out there. 
Gotta say the best one I saw was a pallet of cash with the words "What Obama sends to terrorists" and next to it the picture of the torso with the words "What Trump sends to terrorists".

We don't need the images. 
This is gonna get bad.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Soleimani: Are you going to send a planeload of cash like Obama?
> 
> Trump: Yes, wait at the airport.


Good timing, Trapper


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.redstate.com/wag/2020/01/04/the-media-mourns-the-murder-of-a-hero/

Some good satire of how the liberal media is handling this:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> I'm still with ya on this - but that's only half of the horse.
> 
> There is no way to have Victory! on a war on terror - any more than the war on drugs, hunger, poverty, etc can be 'Victorious'. Formless concepts do not have perimeters..so the 'tit-for-tat', reactive or preemptive, is the only (imo) methodology possible.
> 
> ...


Yes we could. Not by our own power, but if this country would once again turn it's heart over to God I think He'd bless us still. These problems are nothing for Him.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> Yes we could. Not by our own power, but if this country would once again turn it's heart over to God I think He'd bless us still. These problems are nothing for Him.


I agree. And, until that happens, lock & load.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> RPD is not alone. Seen white, pink and red in person. Don't get the concept of posting it. Wouldn't show a Polaroid of it to someone.


Yes, I have too, many times, worse yet is picking the parts up afterwards, cold like a steak out of the fridge.

Doesn't take the flies long to start either.

The picture of the hand was all to familiar in context.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> https://100percentfedup.com/for-tho...ze-to-iran-meet-army-captain-brian-s-freeman/
> 
> I'd like to make Rose McGowan read that article and then shove a frag up her ass.


Her and Kapershit can be lined up against the same wall.

https://dailycaller.com/2020/01/04/colin-kaepernick-soleimani-iran-american-imperialism/


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Take that shit off the screen.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Take that shit off the screen.


Done.
For the record, it was a color photo of what was left of a human body that had been exposed to high explosives.
We do not need that here at Prepper Forum.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Done.
> For the record, it was a color photo of what was left of a human body that had been exposed to high explosives.
> We do not need that here at Prepper Forum.


Agree and Thank You for your rapid response.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sorry to disagree but I think every American should see pics like that. Most Americans have a very sanitized hollywood view of warfare from tv, movies and video games. If folks got a good dose of reality perhaps things and attitudes might be different in this country.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang didnt know yall was so squeamish around here. Sorry. I thought it might be of interest to somebody. Apparently not. I have another showing his distinctive ring in before and after shots. Thats how they knew he was the right guy.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Sorry to disagree but I think every American should see pics like that. Most Americans have a very sanitized hollywood view of warfare from tv, movies and video games. If folks got a good dose of reality perhaps things and attitudes might be different in this country.





bigwheel said:


> Dang didnt know yall was so squeamish around here. Sorry. I thought it might be of interest to somebody. Apparently not. I have another showing his distinctive ring in before and after shots. Thats how they knew he was the right guy.


 It's not a matter of being squeamish and Chiefster is right - everyone should see this who thinks they know what the reality of it is.
That said, posting it here, makes it difficult for those who have seen this in real life too many f'kn times. I don't think there would be a problem with you posting a link to the images that you believe we should all see. And pray that will be the only way you see this.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As a crusty old ex cop...my sensitivities are probably not as well tuned as some. I just see a dead bad guy and a job well done. I will surely be more mindful in the future. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Mancelona Man (Nov 27, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> As a crusty old ex cop...my sensitivities are probably not as well tuned as some. I just see a dead bad guy and a job well done. I will surely be more mindful in the future. Thanks for your input.


You are fine.... I see the same as you.... one more dead bad guy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A decent article (for a change) from Politico.

https://www.politico.eu/article/ira...oleimani-assassination-khamenei-donald-trump/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Sorry to disagree but I think every American should see pics like that. Most Americans have a very sanitized hollywood view of warfare from tv, movies and video games. If folks got a good dose of reality perhaps things and attitudes might be different in this country.


There are plenty of places to see that kind of stuff, and unless I am over ruled by those above me in the chain of command, this will not be one of those.
Subscribe to Soldier of Fortune magazine.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trump is creating Jobs in Iran. This guy just can't stop winning.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trump severed notice to Congress today in a new format. One they will understand.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Trump severed notice to Congress today in a new format. One they will understand.


Uhhhh rahhh!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Great reply...

Chris Wallace asked Pompeo if impeachment is emboldening our enemies and making Trump appear weak on the world stage.

"Some analysts suggest that the impeachment of President Trump has emboldened enemies like Iran and North Korea to think they can confront him," Wallace said. "Do you think that as misguided as it may be, that some of our enemies think that this president is more vulnerable because of the impeachment effort?"

Pompeo hit it out of the park with a very short and concise answer.

"You should ask Mr. Soliemani" Pompeo said with a straight face.

Chris Wallace was stunned and asked Pompeo the same question again.






https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...makes-trump-appear-weak-to-our-enemies-video/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Soleimani sort of had that look like "The Most Interesting Man in the World" guy for Dos Equis beer.

_'I don't always get blown up to smithereens, but when I do, I prefer Dos Equis beer.' _


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Have no fear, Annie, your desire is closer than you think.

A ******* on a camel will always try to be "shah for a day." They do not seem to live too long...


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Annie said:


> Soleimani sort of had that look like "The Most Interesting Man in the World" guy for Dos Equis beer.
> 
> _'I don't always get blown up to smithereens, but when I do, I prefer Dos Equis beer.' _


There is a meme in there somewhere


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SGG said:


> There is a meme in there somewhere


:tango_face_grin: Go for it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think in Iran right now they are worried . Running around Yelling who the heck has the launch button I am sure he did have it with him. really Iran is having a oh shit moment, they now know this is not another Obama and their insiders in congress can help much. 
They will act , they must. To not do so will weaken them in the middle east fast.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Annie said:


> :tango_face_grin: Go for it.


Here, have a template. Haha


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SGG said:


> There is a meme in there somewhere


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> View attachment 102515


That's more like Bad Luck Brian haha


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------

